# sistema 2.0 para departamento



## agm006 (Sep 6, 2012)

Despues de realizar estas columnas con los gb-audio quiero encarar mi 2do proyecto.
Ver el archivo adjunto 69083

La idea es hacer un sistema 2.0 para un depto de 40m2 (todavia no se si hacer monitores de 2 vias o alguna columna pequeña de 3 ) , osea un sistema para poner en el living... poder utilizarlo como estereo para el tv y mas que nada para escuchar musica.

Mi pregunta principal es.... los componentes de audio car podrian ser una opcion? No estoy encontrando parlantes que me satisfagan....  

Alguna opinion, ayuda, critica? algo como para comenzar a investigar? gracias!!


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 6, 2012)

Buenas.
Honestamente no creo que los componentes de car audio sirvan, principalmente por el hecho de sacar despues los parametros thielle small.
Para las frecuencias bajas/medias, yo buscaria opciones dentro de Gb Audio, Tonhalle o Xonox. De todos los que te nombre creo que el que mas opciones puede ofrecerte es el de Xonox.

Para las frecuencias altas, el tema esta un poco complicado. Esta complicado conseguir tweeters, por suerte yo la semana pasada pude comprar dos pares de los Tw7d, que son de domo de seda, pero por otro lado tambien Tonhalle tiene unos de 4" tambien de domo de seda, que la verdad no los escuche, pero seria cosa de hechar un vistazo.

El caso es buscar y tratar de comprar algo que se amolde a tus necesidades, y a las cosas que ya tenes.

Saludos


----------



## agm006 (Sep 6, 2012)

en este momento cuento con unos Audifiel rango medio de 5 pulgadas  http://www.audifiel.com.ar/vermas/5rm.htm, que no los usé munca... pero nose si serviran para este proyecto... voy a ver algo de Xonox que no se que tal son sus productos. Espero mas comentariooss! gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2012)

Si el departamento tiene 40 m² (en total?), dudo mucho que puedas poner "columnas", por que a menos que sea un loft, la sala de escucha debe tener unos 12 m² máximo, y en ese caso la única solución es usar bookshelves de tamaño pequeño.... o también te van a quitar mucho espacio para moverte y poner muebles.

Antes de recomendar nada, presentá una imagen con las dimensiones de la sala donde vas a escuchar,  la disposición de muebles y la posición tentativa de los baffles.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 7, 2012)

Lo mejor, son varios baflecitos pequeños...con parlantes de no más de 6" y tweeter piezzo.

yo diría unos 4 baflecitos...


----------



## agm006 (Sep 7, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si el departamento tiene 40 m² (en total?), dudo mucho que puedas poner "columnas", por que a menos que sea un loft, la sala de escucha debe tener unos 12 m² máximo, y en ese caso la única solución es usar bookshelves de tamaño pequeño.... o también te van a quitar mucho espacio para moverte y poner muebles.
> 
> Antes de recomendar nada, presentá una imagen con las dimensiones de la sala donde vas a escuchar,  la disposición de muebles y la posición tentativa de los baffles.



efectivamente los 40m2 son en total, el living tiene casi 6x4 . Les dejo un planito del living, espero que sepan comprender que no soy arq. jaja 
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/8139/sinttuloznd.png

obs: hay 4 mueblesitos que se podrian utilizar para poner los parlantes arriba, si es que los hago como dice DJ DRACO, osea 6´´ + tw . Aunque la orientacion no seria la mejor...


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 7, 2012)

Buenas.
Disculpame pero, tweeter piezo?? mmm... yo al menos me tiraria por un jahro de domo de polietileno de 3"

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 7, 2012)

El tonhalle de 1´´ domo textil anda bien por lo que he escuchado, yo tengo una situación similar a la tuya AGM, el tema de columna o monitor, es lo mismo, los dos ocupan el mismo area de piso, así que despreocupate por ese tema, si necesitas bastantes litros, columna, sino, monitor.
Yo en mi caso armé dos monitores con midwoofers de 7´´ y tweeter de 1´´, auque hasta hace poco tenia columnas de tres vías con woofer de 6.5´´ mid de 3´´ y tweeter de 1´´. Ambos me ocupan el mismo lugar.
De todas formas, para no complicar el diseño arrancaria con un dos vías  con algún woofer de 6.5´´ (GB puede ser) y tweeter de 1´´ (tonhalle o Jharo brida de 4´´).

Saludos!


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 7, 2012)

Buenas.
Juan, igualmente los Jahro de 4", si te estas refiriendo a los de domo, no se consiguen mas.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 7, 2012)

El que busca encuentra, yo compré un par hace un mes mas o menos...


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 7, 2012)

A mi me fue imposible encontrarlos, me recorri media capital. 

A que precios los conseguistes?


----------



## 2SC2922 (Sep 7, 2012)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> A mi me fue imposible encontrarlos, me recorri media capital.
> 
> A que precios los conseguistes?



Hola, casi no hay stock por que esta todo parado en la aduana, y mas por el tema de la AFIP. El  stock se acaba rapido y no reponen.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 7, 2012)

Ale, los conseguí a $65 cada uno si mal no recuerdo en una casa en calle paraná que tiene un montón de parlantes colgando del techo, fijate que tienen un montón de modelos.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2012)

agm006 dijo:


> efectivamente los 40m2 son en total, el living tiene casi 6x4 . Les dejo un planito del living, espero que sepan comprender que no soy arq. jaja
> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/8139/sinttuloznd.png


Si vas a sentarte a escuchar frente al televisor te recomiendo los books, por que las columnas te van a ocupar mas espacio "frontal" ya que deben ir puestas en el piso y no sobre el mueble del TV como podrían ir los books... a menos que tengas suficiente espacio, en cuyo caso podrías elegir mas libremente.

Si vas a escuchar desde la mesa del comedor, entonces metele columnas, por que te van a dar una respuesta extendida en graves que con los books, y en esa misma posición, no vas a lograr sin ecualización activa  o sin un subwoofer...pero 2.0 es 2.0

Lo ideal sería escuchar "a lo largo", pero eso suele traer disgustos a la patrona


----------



## agm006 (Sep 7, 2012)

con la patrona por ahora no tengo problemas pq vivo solo jaja asique los pongo donde me guste/ rindan mas.. 
Estuve averiguando a Gabriel y me ofrece esto : 
" 
MN-6K $ 300c/u (4ohms-35wrms)
Volumen de la caja 25L libres
F-3dB=46Hz con tubo de 60mm diá x 92mm prof.

BX-6K $ 300c/u (4ohms-55wrms)
Volumen de la caja 20L libres
F-3dB 47Hz con tubo de 60mm diá x 14.8mm prof.

Cualquiera de los 2 andan bien, pero me inclino por los MN-6K

Tweeter tengo los TDW-7 $150c/u
y Dayton DC28FST-8 $ 475c/u   "


Los tonhalle en ML estan algo de $160 cada uno . No se.. prefieren los chinitos de gabriel o los tonhalle? 
Obvio que los dayton son mejores pero ¿se justifica? 
Despues en comparacion me recomienda los MN en vez del woofer... yo hubiera elegido los woofersitos... nose uds?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 7, 2012)

Buenas.
Yo me inclinaria por los TDW 7, ya que no son malos, he incluso se ha hablado mucho en este foro sobre ellos y se han subido sus curvas de respuesta e impedancia.
Pero por otro lado, estaria bueno ver los Tonhalle, yo al menos nunca los pude probar.

Saludos


----------



## agm006 (Sep 8, 2012)

se justifica conseguirme un crossover activo como este??? 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-431566578-crossover-2-vias-stereo-3-vias-mono-american-pro-sc-102-_JM_ 

mas que nada ...se me ocurrio asi cuando armo algo no tengo q andar dando vueltas armando los divisores pasivos


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 8, 2012)

Buenas. 
Si serviria, el tema son los amplificadores, es decir en total necesitarias 4 y olvidate de usar un amplificador comercial como son Sony, Piooner, Yamaha, porque estos ya traen divisores de frecuencia activos integrados, y no son regulables.

Entonces quedaria en vos armarte los 4 amplificadores, podes tambien tratar de elegir uno de la epoca de los 80" o sino comprar uno del tipo "pro" como pueden ser SKP o QSC.

Estaria bueno que otras personas del foro den su opinion, asi no solo te quedas con una. Pero en mi caso, yo iria por un divisor de frecuencia pasivo, mas que nada por tema monetario.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 8, 2012)

La idea del cross activo es buena, te va a dar mucha flexibilidad, pero si no tenes la posibilidad de medir no esperes excelentes resultados, solo vas a poder ajustar el sistema a oído, lo bueno del crossover que pusiste es que es muy barato, pero no te va a dar muchas libertades.
¿tenes experiencia armando crossovers pasivos?
PD: los receivers pioneer por lo menos tienen modo directo sin q, los Sony algunos no, fíjate qie si conseguís alguno a buen precio pueden ser una opción.
Saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 8, 2012)

Buenas.
Juan la mayoria de los sintos, tienen ecu. activo debido a que tienen que sostener la mentira de que un parlantito de 2" puede dar 85Wrms. Es por eso que los canales (front, rear etc...) arrancan a partir de los  +- 150Hz.
Entoces si a ese sinto le queres meter unos bafles, que bajan hasta los 30Hz, no te va a servir de nada, debido a que el sinto manda a partir de los 150Hz.

Como vos decis debe haber algunos sintos, donde puedas omitir esto, pero deben salir unos $3000 - $4000, lo que veo como un desperdicio de dinero, porque la persona que se puede dar maña, talvez por la mitad de esa plata, se arma un ampli clase Ab o C de mucha mas potencia, y sabiendo lo que arma. 

Saludos


----------



## agm006 (Sep 8, 2012)

uhh 4 amplis? yo habia investigado que podia biamplificar y poner el canal de los domos en la entrada del cross y salir del mismo a la entrada de la potencia. Realizar lo mismo con el canal de los woofer en otra potencia ( ¿o en otro canal ?)y en todo caso conseguir otra pote para los bajos. Estoy equivocado?



juanfilas dijo:


> La idea del cross activo es buena, te va a dar mucha flexibilidad, pero si no tenes la posibilidad de medir no esperes excelentes resultados, solo vas a poder ajustar el sistema a oído, lo bueno del crossover que pusiste es que es muy barato, pero no te va a dar muchas libertades.
> ¿tenes experiencia armando crossovers pasivos?
> s



No tengo experiencia armando divisores pasivos, en el proyecto de las columnas que postie al comienzo, estudié como se hacian y las mande a hacer. 
Cuando decis lo de la "posibilidad de medir" a que tipo de mediciones te referis?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 8, 2012)

Buenas.
Claro, si usas un divisor de frecuencias activo necesitarias 4 amplis.

Edit; el diagrama no figuro, cualquier cosa despues lo hago en paint



Como ves, por cada canal vas a obtener dos salidas; Una salida Alta (Hi) solo para frecuencias altas, que seria el tweeter, y una Salida Baja (Low), para frecuencias bajas/medias, que serian para el reproductor de bajos/medios.
Entonces si vos tenes una señal estereo, con R y L, en total vas a necesitar 4 amplificadores para alimentar un bafle de 2 Vias.


A lo que se refiere Juan, es que vos al comprar un transductor, deberias medirle los parametros Thielle Small, para que de alguna manera puedas explallarlos en una curva y asi determinar a que frecuencia se deberian cortar. Eso es al menos a lo que creo que se refiere, cualquier cosa que me corrija.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 8, 2012)

me refiero a mediciones acústicas de los transductores, pero no te preocupes que es hilar fino  a oído y con mucha paciencia si tenes un eq activo podes lograr algo bien hecho
Alejandro, ojo que los receivers no son tan caros, yo compre mi pioneer, el modelo mas nefasto (VSX517) a $1500 usado y tiene cinco canales de unos 80w reales y los puedo usar todos al mismo tiempo sin eq (da la opción de eq por canal), creo que todos los receivers (Onkio, Yamaha, Marantz, Pioneer, etc.) se pueden usar sin corte o eq, la única marca que no deja desactivar el corte en las salidas en su gama baja es Sony, pero de las otras no conozco ningún caso. 
Construirse los amplis, es una excelente opción, pero si son vagos como yo y aman el control remoto... es complicado 

Volviendo al tema, yo en tu caso armaría dos monitores con 6.5´´ y domo 1´´  cross activo, algún ampli de cuatro canales o receiver, ya que con el cross activo vas a lograr un buen sonido mas rápido que toqueteando un cross pasivo.

Saludos!


----------



## agm006 (Sep 8, 2012)

me interesa la propuesta... seria genial encontrar algo como lo q decis! voy a buscar algo ahora, si alguien ve alguno que chifle!





juanfilas dijo:


> me refiero a mediciones acústicas de los transductores, pero no te preocupes que es hilar fino  a oído y con mucha paciencia si tenes un eq activo podes lograr algo bien hecho
> Alejandro, ojo que los receivers no son tan caros, yo compre mi pioneer, el modelo mas nefasto (VSX517) a $1500 usado y tiene cinco canales de unos 80w reales y los puedo usar todos al mismo tiempo sin eq (da la opción de eq por canal), creo que todos los receivers (Onkio, Yamaha, Marantz, Pioneer, etc.) se pueden usar sin corte o eq, la única marca que no deja desactivar el corte en las salidas en su gama baja es Sony, pero de las otras no conozco ningún caso.
> Construirse los amplis, es una excelente opción, pero si son vagos como yo y aman el control remoto... es complicado
> 
> ...




me interesa la propuesta... seria genial encontrar algo como lo q decis! voy a buscar algo ahora, si alguien ve alguno que chifle!

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-430829767-sintoamplificador-yamaha-rx-397-_JM_ 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-432350288-sintoamplificador-pioneer-vsx-d-412-_JM_

nada q ver... pero esto parece interesante aunque le falte el trafo,gfabinete y disipa , no? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-431975395-amplificador-21-tda-7294-8080160-rms-a-8-ohms-para-entend-_JM_


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambos receivers que pusiste andan de 10, igual al momento de comprar probalos usando los cuatro canales al mismo tiempo y sacale las eq a cada canal.


----------



## agm006 (Sep 11, 2012)

buenisimo... tengo un sinto yamaha rxv-650 , calculo que el rx397 funcionara de la misma manera, la opcion para equitarle las eq es el BYPASS?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 11, 2012)

Buenas.
Por lo que estuve leyendo, con la opcion Bypass, cancelas todo tipo de efectos existentes (programados) en el sintoamplificador.
Supongo que los efectos, a los que se refieren son los de Hall, concert etc...


Estaria bueno que te responda Juan, ya que yo solo fui poseedor de un sintoamplificador Sony, que lo termine regalando.
Espero que te salga bueno el sintoamplificador y no te comas un garron como el que me paso a mi.

Saludos

http://www2.yamaha.co.jp/manual/pdf/av/english/re/RX-V650_e.pdf

Aca esta el PDF del equipo, en la Pagina 57 te explica todo lo del sonido, y que frecuencias enviar a cada parlante (front, rear, center). 
En resumen  tenes que ir a MENU> SPEAKER SET> *ahi configuras *

En la pagina 51 tenes todo lo que te dije del DSP (Digital Sound Processing), que da todos los efectos, de rock, concert, hall etc...


----------



## agm006 (Sep 11, 2012)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> http://www2.yamaha.co.jp/manual/pdf/av/english/re/RX-V650_e.pdf
> 
> ...



graciass, estuve viendo el manual pero  no podia encontrarlooo!! Si, el rxv650 es el que tengo yo, asique probaré en ese, hasta podria traermelo al depto y comprar algo para las columnas  nose que hacerrr


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 12, 2012)

En los yamaha para que no te corte los parlantes en baja frecuencia (creo que corta a 80hz) tenes que poner "speakers" -> y ahí te da dos opciones: small o large, si pones Small te corta a 80hz si pones large no corta 
Despues usalo en Bypass, tambien suelen tener un botón que dice "stereo" y nada mas, si lo tocas de saca todas las eq.

Alejandro, que embole lo que te paso, como te dije antes, justo Sony es la única marca que en sus gamas bajas no te permite sacar el corte de baja frecuencia 

Saludos!


----------



## agm006 (Sep 12, 2012)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-432350288-sintoamplificador-pioneer-vsx-d-412-_JM_
genial, ya lo pude hacer en el rxv650... pregunte por el pionner y me respondieron esto: 

" 
se pueden sacar los cortes de freq para poner un cross activo? gracias
Respuesta:
    Los cortes de frecuencia se pueden setear a gusto pero no pueden eliminarse , el cross over se realiza de manera electrónica en forma interna 
                                                                   "

estoy comprendiendo mal, o de esta manera no necesito cross ? me parece raro... o muy copado.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 12, 2012)

Buenas.
Si no pones sacar los cortes de frecuencia va a ser un dolor de hu**os, lo mismo me paso con el Sony. Eso significa que si vos tenes unas columnas con woofer de 10" que bajan hasta los 30hz, y el amplificador arranca a partir de los 80hz, Desde los 30 a los 80Hz no vas a escuchar nada, en resumen mucho parlante al dope.

Te recomendaria que vayas por el Yamaha, ya que por lo que vi, desde la configuracion "SPEAKER SET", podes permitir que pase toda la banda de frecuencias.

Saludos


Disculpame pero *EDITO* lo que dije arriba, se confundio tu venededor, mirando el manual, *creo* que tiene la opcion para hacer el bypass. Sino mira la *pagina 27* del manual donde dice "Stereo Direct".

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Home/VSX-D412_OperatingInstructions0224.pdf

En la *pagina 36* te explica todas las opciones de Speaker setting

Suerte


----------



## agm006 (Sep 12, 2012)

grande alejandro! pareciera que tiene la misma opcion que el yamaha. Aunque el Y me gusta mas... capaz que porque tengo buenas experiencias con el 650. 
En este momento estoy calculando unas cosas para utilizar el MN6K + TDW7 en unas columnas lo mas pequeñas posibles para no ocupar mucho. En breve les muestro


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 12, 2012)

Amg006 esta casi 100% seguro que se puede eliminar el pasa altos en ambos receivers que citas, como te dije antes, de última si te quedas con dudas llevate un parlante, mete un tono de 20hz y listo, si ves que excursiona es que no tiene pasa altos


----------



## agm006 (Oct 24, 2012)

continuo con este topic, disculpen , este mes estuve con parciales y tp´s de la facu que me borraron de la tierra...

ya estoy solucionando el tema de la potencia con el sinto yamaha rxv 650, asique por eso no hay problema.

Tema parlantes... en ML estoy viendo que aparecieron los audifiel , parecen buenas curvas segun http://www.audifiel.com.ar/prod_line_alta_fide.html y tienen buenos precios... que opinan? 

estoy medio perdido con las lineas bx bf hx... noto las diferencias pero algunas me marean... ¿soy yo?

estoy intentando armar algo con 6 pulgadas maximo (puede ser 2 o 3 vias) ... sino el frente se me va a mas de 20cm y es mucho... me recomiendan algo?

gracias!


----------



## alejandro electronica (Oct 24, 2012)

Buenas.
En un tema ya se hablo de los audifiel, creo que era el del diseño de monitor de 2 vias y no era una de las mejores opciones.

Saludos

Creo que era este el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-comunitario-monitor-hi-fi-accesible-coste-71593/


----------



## agm006 (Nov 12, 2012)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> En un tema ya se hablo de los audifiel, creo que era el del diseño de monitor de 2 vias y no era una de las mejores opciones.
> 
> Saludos
> ...




gracias ale estuve viendo en el foro y como decis, no es buena opcion...

investigando por ML encontre esto : _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-438095864-parlante-bose-repuesto-para-modelos-802-502a-402-_JM_ 

que dicen ??? seran originales??


----------



## alejandro electronica (Nov 12, 2012)

Buenas.
No te puedo asegurar nada, pero por lo que veo si tienen pinta de ser originales. Igualmente, aunque sean Bose, vas a necesitar los Parametros Thielle Small.

Saludos


----------

